# Community > Resource Library >  Great read! Peter Ryan, Hunting NZ

## Flyblown

Picked up this book at the local library, was hooked immediately. A diifferent kind of read, a mix of short stories, history, classic rifles, our environment, life issues and challenges. Highly recommmended.

Peter Ryan
Hunting New Zealand, Parts Unknown
2017
ISBN 978-86953-960-3

----------


## trooper90

+1 Enjoyed it myself

Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

I've got his first book, Hunt South, it is a great read too.

----------


## Faraway

Cheers Flyblown, you have excellent taste. It was a lot of fun to put together. 





> Picked up this book at the local library, was hooked immediately. A diifferent kind of read, a mix of short stories, history, classic rifles, our environment, life issues and challenges. Highly recommmended.
> 
> Peter Ryan
> Hunting New Zealand, Parts Unknown
> 2017
> ISBN 978-86953-960-3

----------


## Cordite

@Faraway

Welcome to the NZHS forum! (-:

----------


## Lentil

Got both his books. Very refreshing take on a hunting life. He also makes great sense with his Fish and Game contributions.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Ok, so based on your recommendations, I bought the book.
Bloody brilliant.

----------


## Projects

Im not much of a reader. But might have to get the wife to get this book out for me to take away to the beach this summer.

----------


## Mathias

Read this book a few weeks ago. I really like Peters style and the contributions from other people and authors. Has a fine taste for the classics in firearms too.
Cheers @Faraway

----------


## Lucky

Yep I was pleasantly surprised by the book and varied topics and enjoyed the read .

----------

